# Which would you suggest



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

I am lookin to get either the lowrance Ifinder go or the garmin etrex. I will primarily use it for bird hunting and marking deer huntin locations. Which do you think is best?
Thanks


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

shorthair guy said:


> I am lookin to get either the lowrance Ifinder go or the garmin etrex. I will primarily use it for bird hunting and marking deer huntin locations. Which do you think is best?
> Thanks


Garmin I like mine no problems


----------



## AlmontHappycamper (May 25, 2005)

I have an older Lowrance Globalmap 100, and it's dependable and accurate. I do like Garmins buttons being on top of the screen, makes it truly one handed operation. I wouldn't be disapointed with either if I didn't already have one.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Garmin, I've had two hand helds and one dash mount in my boat...Easy to use.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I like the garmin eTrex. After you get familiar with it, it's easy and I like the click stick on it. Easy to quickly mark an area. I've had two over the last three years (sold the first on eBay to upgrade to a color one).


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

shorthair guy said:


> Which do you think is best?
> Thanks


It's MOST important you go out & "play" with them , or at least download the manuals & see what *YOU like best. *I like my Lowrance stuff and there's guys that'll argue for weeks which is best ; I've been driving a pickup for YEARS. If I have to use my wife's car - or drive some other "passenger" car it drives me batty. Passenger cars just don't "fit" me and I probably would be uncomfortable with another brand GPS. I run one Humminbird 787c2 and one Lowrance 332c Combo unit on the boat , and I have an Eagle AccuNav Sport "portable" that's darn near 11 yrs. old - and although I typically bring it on other's boats and not hunting - you see it suits me well , go play with one or at least download one of the Lowrance Emulators & either see if you like or dislike it's features.
By process of elimination - YOU'LL find what you want.
:idea:

G'Luck,

Robert


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Personally I don't think you could go wrong with Lowrance, Magellan or Garmin, I think much depends on what you are looking for to fit your needs. I choose the eTrex a few years ago simply due to the small size and I could stick it in a pocket. That may not a feature that's as important to you as it was me. I'd suggest going to a sporting goods store and handling them and seeing what you like and dislike about each.


----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

i just bought the etrex legend yesterday and i love it already! very easy to use. i went with this gps because of the price and also because i used to have a magellan 3000 which was a total piece of junk.


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

I just bought a garmin legend,


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

I use the cheapie Etrex for getting in/out of the woods (especially in the U.P.) You still use a compas to follow the general route the GPS said is toward the truck. Dont forget, its a mini computer, do not trust your life on any GPS. We all know what computers are famous for doing..


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Garmin Map76,, it floats. 

Handheld GPS units are naturally attracted to water. Buy one that doesn't float,, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I have a garmin 76 M for my handheld. It is really nice and has a plotting feature, just turn it on and start making tracks, when you need to go back, just look at where you have been...very nice!


----------



## AlmontHappycamper (May 25, 2005)

William H Bonney said:


> Garmin Map76,, it floats.
> 
> Handheld GPS units are naturally attracted to water. Buy one that doesn't float,, you'll see what I mean.


My first Eagle 100(Lowrance) is at the bottom of Lake Neppassing(sp?) in Lapeer, straight south from the country club, 5-600 yards out. Bent over to look in my icefishing hole, bloop, hey what fell out of my chest coat pocket? Bummer. :yikes: It is waterproof, should still work, anyone finds it you can have it.


----------

